# Adult Day Care Facility



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Austistic Adults workshop.
> 
> 
> Those offices that provide medical services to the patients are required to be HCF wiring and Work shops, and admin offices are not required to be HCF?
> ...



That's pretty much it. Familiarize yourself with article 517.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That is true. They'll also likely make you install a fire alarm system, if the building doesn't have one already.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Loose the semantics-

Adult-Child-Handicapped- 4 ear'd etc.

they all fall under the same rules.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That is true. They'll also likely make you install a fire alarm system, if the building doesn't have one already.


Also keep in mind they will have magnetic locks on the doors to keep the clients in, but they will need to be tied into the FA system, so they don't get trapped if there is a fire. It's typically a pain in the butt and some systems have a proximity FOB that disables the doors for staff which may or may not be tied into the nurse call system.


----------

